

3D Ajax Preloaders  - peter123
http://ajaxian.com/archives/forget-chuck-preloaders-3d-right-now

======
tlrobinson
They're just animated GIFs. Nothing to see here, move along.

------
satyajit
Yea, anim gifs, but at least you don't have to steal a spinner from another
site - here you can create one of your own.

------
zealog
They are animated gifs (like ajaxjoad.info), but there are some nice and
original spinners there.

